# Quick Knit Coin Lace and Cable Wrap



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx?featuredID=127902 :thumbup:


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

I love this pattern and must do it. THANKS for sharing.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Be sure to scroll down the page! There are so many to choose from!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh I found another one 
http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_Canadianaweb6_kn_shawl.en_US.pdf :thumbup:


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Oh I found another one
> http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_Canadianaweb6_kn_shawl.en_US.pdf :thumbup:


Truly beautiful...although lace knitting is my favorite...would like to do this for someone special!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Feel free to make one for me LOL  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful wrap, hennalady! Thank you for posting the pattern link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice andI like it!!!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

That doesn't look 'quick knit'!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great wrap patterns HennaLady..
Thanks so much for sharing...LOL you cornfuse me with your ID's..


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hippie Chick, love the wrap you found, too! So many projects, so little time. :roll: Great "Create" post!!!!


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

hennalady said:


> http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx?featuredID=127902
> 
> Hope you dont mind got link to work
> Love the pattern


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

hennalady, great pattern; love that it's double-strand dk...the real wispy yarns/patterns and I don't seem compatible. Save this one...thanks for the post!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I made this from misti alpaca chunky single strand, adjusting stitch count to width I wanted. Then I turned it into a poncho by sewing the bind off edge to the side edge. Sounds weird but turned out really well. The pattern is great!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i read the pattern, because i thought the throw was so beautiful, but didn't understand most of the abr. & the abr 'chart' didn't show what "RC" was for example, or am i reading it wrong????


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I dont name em darlin, I just find em 


Hudson said:


> That doesn't look 'quick knit'!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Imagine being me then LOL!! Thanks for all the kind words ladies. Any help for the question would be appreciated as I have not made these. I did however find this and hope it help clarify "Summary: 
The 3/3 RC (6 stitches cable cross), cross every 8th row."
Feel free to add you pics of your finished pieces!


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Great wrap patterns HennaLady..
> Thanks so much for sharing...LOL you cornfuse me with your ID's..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewkraftea (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Arwin said:


> i read the pattern, because i thought the throw was so beautiful, but didn't understand most of the abr. & the abr 'chart' didn't show what "RC" was for example, or am i reading it wrong????


Right below gauge it gives the * Pattern Stitches
3 RC (6 stitches cable cross) * Sl 3 st to cable needle and hold to back, k3, then k3 from cable needle.

Under that it tells you how to stitch the "Coin lace."

Hope this helps


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh thank you, maybe i will print it off then, but beware i shall be asking lots of Q !! ha ha (if i ever get to it that is......)


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Arwin said:


> oh thank you, maybe i will print it off then, but beware i shall be asking lots of Q !! ha ha (if i ever get to it that is......)


Always lots of help here at KP...I know what you mean...if I live to about 170 I should be able to get through the projects I have saved the patterns for at the moment...at least the ones on my laptap...that doesn't account for all the pattern books, etc. Methuselah, move over....


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

ha ha ha....... the way i knit (so slow) i would need more time than he!!!! LOL
i hear ya re: the patterns have piled up like crazy my dh wonders what happens to all the ink in the printer!!! LOL


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

There are many great patterns on the site. Thanks, I bookmarked it.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the pattern. Thaks a bunch.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I actually made this shawl last winter whille driving throuh Vermont. It's pretty and a snap to do


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Searched for this and came up with nothing.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This wrap is stunning!! Looks very difficult to me though.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx?featuredID=127902
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and helping along this one ladies. I have been laid up with my back and not online much today!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

That is simply stunning! And thank you so much for sharing - I've bookmarked it and might be brave enough to turn it into a blanket one day!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You are brave Fanika! I couldnt even do this piece with my skills yet, much less make it bigger!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> You are brave Fanika! I couldnt even do this piece with my skills yet, much less make it bigger!


Well, I've been known to bite off more than I can chew....and I DO love a crazy challenge sometimes. But don't be looking for any posted pictures in the next year...or two.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Fanika said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > You are brave Fanika! I couldnt even do this piece with my skills yet, much less make it bigger!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I will let out my breath then! LOL :lol: :lol:


----------

